# Those pregnant with twins, what were your first signs / symptoms / clues?



## DevotedMommy

I am just curious as to how you discovered and if you had any clues / symptoms ahead of time, before the doctor confirmed it...


----------



## Jkelmum

Good question hun ...didnt wanna read and run


----------



## mrsholmes

id like to know too.... emlouize is having twins on here in the 1st tri


----------



## Janisdkh

Yea I am curious. This time around my symptoms are stong. I had three other little girls with barely any symptoms. So I am hoping one was missed at 6 weeks LOL


----------



## ajarvis

I'd be curious too. Not cause I think it's twins, but just because :p Honestly twins would be a crazy amount of work - it would scare me!


----------



## baboo

Hi,
I had no idea I was having twins until my 12 week scan!, there was nothing really at all that gave me a clue lol xx


----------



## emzlouize

i dint have any clues or symptoms ahead of time apart from now i think about it my extreme sickness, (they say it can double with multiples) but then again i found out i was having twins at 6 weeks due to an early scan so i guess 6 weeks is too early for any major symptoms, also these are my 1st babies so i have nothing to compare them too, xx


----------



## shinona

Baboo and EmzLouize, is there a history of twins in your families or are they identical twins? This has been playing on my mind since I found out I was preggers. My maternal grandpa's brother and sister were twins and my cousin has twin girls (her mum and my mum are sisters). I was also told my a medium years ago when I was 17 that I would have twin boys (and then a girl) and that was even before I knew there were twins in my family.


----------



## emzlouize

shinona said:


> Baboo and EmzLouize, is there a history of twins in your families or are they identical twins? This has been playing on my mind since I found out I was preggers. My maternal grandpa's brother and sister were twins and my cousin has twin girls (her mum and my mum are sisters). I was also told my a medium years ago when I was 17 that I would have twin boys (and then a girl) and that was even before I knew there were twins in my family.

mine are identical twins, and there is no history of twins even if they wer fraternal x


----------



## baboo

hiya, yeah my husbands grandad was a twin and my twins are fraternal ( well their almost sure lol). I think his grans sister was a twin as well lol, ohh when do you have your scan so you can find out for sure
xx


----------



## DevotedMommy

Thanks everyone. I wondered because I have been hoping / praying for twins! My grandma had twins (my aunts) that were fraternal - girls (looked nothing alike and personalities were different)... Apparently there are twins on my husband's side too, although I've read that if your mother or grandmother had twins you have a higher chance of having them, but your husband's side doesn't really matter. It is supposedly determined by maternal genes. Not to say that if your mother or grandmother didn't have twins that you won't... but if they did your chances are definitely increased. This is for fraternal twins of course. Identical twins can happen to anyone. That's what I've read at least. We'll see. I would LOVE to have twins!


----------



## Soon2be3

I had no signs Just a scan. Twins actually run in my family, My Moms Mother Is a twin franternal.


----------



## shinona

baboo said:


> hiya, yeah my husbands grandad was a twin and my twins are fraternal ( well their almost sure lol). I think his grans sister was a twin as well lol, ohh when do you have your scan so you can find out for sure
> xx


I don't have a date yet. I'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## maybe 3

hi there. I too would love to have twins. i'm 13 weeks preg gp says i will get my first scan at 20 weeks. i have 2 children and i feel so so different this time sicker more tired boobs sorer etc now i'm getting dark brown spotting which is worrying. i first did a test when i was 6 weeks but it was neg but gut feeling kept telling me i still was so did another at 7 weeks and was pos that same gut feeling is telling me there is more than one but prob just wishful thinking. i keep getting this feelin that i'm havin 2 boys and a girl ( I know i'm greedy) i got off so lightly with my other 2 pregnancies but this time there is just something so diff. maybe it's just all in my head. i'l have to wait till after x-mass to find out.


----------



## Jkelmum

Maybe get a private dating scan ? google to find one local x


----------



## honey08

aawwww i wud love twins seriousley ;)
good luck xx


----------



## maybethistime

My dad keeps teasing me that either me or my friend is having twins, n the thought is scaring me lol, but never mind im sure we would cope but im prettey sure there is just one lol xx


----------



## Dukechick

There is 2 sets of twins, and 1 set of triplets on my husbands side of the family. I heard that twins run on the girls side of the family. Anyone heard that too??


----------



## Saxogirl

My MIL informed me that her Auntie was one of twins and that she swears my DH was one of 2 and that she lost one v early during the pregnancy, am not sure what I make of it - I guess what will be will be............ aaaarrrgghhhhh!! lol


----------



## mrs.beanz

Twins have nothing to do with the father unless he is releasing an extra egg as well as sperm. Having twins will only come from the mothers side. That being said however, if the father has twins on his side or is a twin he can pass that gene on to the unborn baby you share if it is a girl....which is why they say it can skip a generation.


----------



## Sakura

Ohhh interesting topic! 
I have fraternal twin brothers so there is a chance defintely for me... but I'm just ready for one baby - I think 2 would be way too much so I'm praying at my first scan on the 3rd there will only be one healthy baby!


----------



## KandKsMama

Fraternal twins are on the maternal side and always will be due to a woman releasing two eggs and both being fertilized. Identical twins like said before can happen to anyone because it occurs when the fertilized egg splits.


> Fraternal twins come from the fertilization of two different eggs, whether it happens in the lab, as with in vitro fertilization, or spontaneously during a double ovulation (1 in 80-90 pregnancies).
> Identical twins(and triplets!) come from the splitting of only one fertilized egg. These twins are called identical because, of course, they will have the same identical DNA (genes). Fraternal twins will look similar, but like brothers. Identical twins usually look very much alike.

 Above taken from https://www.gynob.com/fratidentwins.htm
Also those looking for twins I know there are ways to increase the chances which I found when looking into breastfeeding increasing the chance of twins 9 times more.
https://multiples.about.com/od/funfacts/tp/howtohavetwins.htm


----------

